# Lichterkette mit Momentanstopp



## Shanté (26 Mai 2007)

Soo, gleich komm ich mal mit einem Problem!

Und zwar:

vom Geschäft aus soll ich 12 Lampen in Kästen je einzeln einbauen. Diese sollen über eine SPS so angesteuert werden, dass bei Betätigen eines Start Tasters die Lampen einzeln aufleuchten und zwar eines nach dem andern in einer gewissen Zeit. Diese müssen unterschiedlich sein. Zusätzlich soll es möglich sein mit einem 'Momentanstopp' Taster die Lampe die gerade leuchtet durch den Taster so zu aktiveren, dass sie immer leuchtet und nicht nach einer gewissen Zeit zur nächsten springt. 

Mein Lösungsansatz für eine fortführende Kette wäre die:

Ein 'Einschaltverzögert' Zeitglied T1 wird gesetzt von einem SR Baustein, dieser widerrum von einem Merker, der bei mir aktiviert wird durch die Starttaste. Dann läuft eine bestimmte Zeit ab und M100.2 (Lampe 1) wird gesetzt. 

Die Lampe aktiviert bei mir dann gleich auch Einschaltverzögert Zeitglied T2 und wieder läuft eine bestimmte Zeit ab. Ist diese abgelaufen, deaktiviert T2, T1 und SR Glied und somit Lampe 1 und Lampe 2 leuchtet.

So geht dass dann immer weiter!

Ich hoffe das könnte mal ungefähr stimmen, den nach meiner Ansicht nach würde jetzt eine Schlaufe entstehen. Mein anderes Problem ist das Einbauen des Momentanstopps, da ich hier nicht so recht weiss, wie ich das umsetzen soll!

Ich hoffe, irgendjemand kann mir mit diesem Problem helfen!

Shanté


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Mai 2007)

hallo,
erstmal was fuer eine sps? dann hier mal nach schrittkette suchen.


----------



## Shanté (26 Mai 2007)

Ich weiss noch nicht, welche SPS es sein wird! Mein Auftrag ist jetzt eigentlich, den FUP mal aufzuzeichnen, von Hand!


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Mai 2007)

hallo,
dann schrittkette mit merkern, und nachher schrittkette auswerten, und dann die momentanabfrage jeweils starten.


----------



## Shanté (26 Mai 2007)

Was meinst du mit, Schrittkette auswerten?


----------



## volker (26 Mai 2007)

Shanté schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit, Schrittkette auswerten?


*diese forum hat eine suchfunktion*


----------



## Shanté (26 Mai 2007)

Ich habe bereits nach Schrittkette gesucht, aber nichts passendes gefunden. Abgesehen davon frage ich ja, was er genau damit meint!


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Mai 2007)

hallo,
erst eine schrittkette bilden, und dann die ausgaenge beschalten, weiter ausgeholt, 1. schritt grundschaltschritt, weiterschaltbedingung, 2. schritt usw, bis letzter schritt und wieder von vorn, so das war der steuerungsteil, und dann der leistungsteil, z.b. a0.0 kommt wenn schrittmerker 1 kommt, und bleibt bestehen wenn e0.0 1 ist ueber rs.


----------



## Shanté (26 Mai 2007)

e0.0 ist jetzt bei dir der MOmentanstopp? und irgendwie versteh ich nid ganz was du damit meinst. e0.0 bei einem RS Glied? Also statt bei dem EInschaltverzögert, ein SR, ein RS? Wieso dass denn?


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Mai 2007)

hallo,
ich glaube du suchst eine kompletloesung, schreib mal ohgn oder ende an, die koennen dir vielleicht helfen.


----------



## Shanté (26 Mai 2007)

Nein, das will ich nid...aber ich weiss nid wie iches mit dem Momentanstopp ausführen soll.


----------



## volker (27 Mai 2007)

poste mal ein bisschen code!

für stopp gibt es viele möglichkeiten.
z.b. mit sprungmarken oder mit einem merker der die weiterschaltbedingung verhindert oder.....


----------



## Antonio (27 Mai 2007)

Also ich möchte zwar die idee mit der Schrittkette nicht kaputt machen, jedoch bin ich der meinung, dass dieses Problem mittels schieberegister eleganter gelöst werden könnte.

z.B
u t1
spbn m1
sld md 120
m1: nop 0
L w#16#ffff
L md 120
uw
t AD 4// Ausgangsdouble wo deine LAmpen sind

Denk mal drüber nach


----------



## Shanté (28 Mai 2007)

Ich weiss dass es mit einem Schieberegister gelöst werden könnte, aber das ist etwas, das ich bis heute nicht so richtig kapiert hab! Und in dem SPS Kurs haben es ein paar versucht mir zu erklären ^^

Hier der FUP, wie ich es mal gedacht hab!


----------



## Question_mark (28 Mai 2007)

*Mal wieder Hausaufgaben ???*

Hallo,



			
				lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube du suchst eine kompletloesung, schreib mal ohgn oder ende an



Ich schrei mich gerade weg vor Lachen, der Spruch war wirklich gut...    

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (28 Mai 2007)

@shanté

Schau doch mal hier rein:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=12324

Und such im Forum unter Schrittkette, um mal eine Vorstellung davon zu bekommen.
Wenn eine Schrittkette weiterschalten soll, muß jeweils die Transitionsbedingung des Schrittes davor erfüllt sein. Wenn man nun in diese Bedingung einen Merker (z.Bsp.) "UN Momentanstop" einbaut, dann würde die Schrittkette an der Stelle stehenbleiben, an welcher sie sich zum Zeitpunkt des Setzens des Merkers "Momentanstop" befindet. 
Schicker Satz nicht  .


----------



## Question_mark (28 Mai 2007)

*Im Ansatz nicht schlecht, aber ....*

Hallo,



			
				Antonio schrieb:
			
		

> z.B
> u t1
> spbn m1
> sld md 120
> ...



Antonio, die Idee mit dem Schieberegister ist ja im Prinzip nicht schlecht, aber lese noch einmal, was die eigentliche Aufgabe war :



			
				shante schrieb:
			
		

> gewissen Zeit. Diese müssen unterschiedlich sein.





			
				shante schrieb:
			
		

> mit einem 'Momentanstopp' Taster die Lampe die gerade leuchtet durch den Taster so zu aktiveren, dass sie immer leuchtet und nicht nach einer gewissen Zeit zur nächsten springt..



Da wird man die Sache mit dem Schieberegister noch etwas erweitern müssen, oder ???

Also z.B. einen variablen Schiebetakt und einen Halt für den Schiebetakt bei dem "Momentanstop".

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (28 Mai 2007)

*Und wo ist die Initialisierung ?*

Hallo,



			
				Antonio schrieb:
			
		

> u t1
> spbn m1
> sld md 120
> m1: nop 0
> ...



Und ausserdem sollte man irgendwann in Deinem Beispiel das erste Bit im MD120 auf "1" setzen, sonst gibt das nämlich gar nichts (ausser das es den 32 Bits mit Signalzustand "0" im MD120 beim Rotieren schwindelig wird ).

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (28 Mai 2007)

*Mein Gott, was bin ich heute wieder kleinlich ..*

Hallo,



			
				shante schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt eine Schlaufe entstehen.



Mit einer "Schlaufe" kannst Du zwar einen ganz tollen doppelten Palstek knüpfen, aber leider nichts in einem Programm verknüpfen...
Du meinst wahrscheinlich eine "Schleife" oder "Loop" ???

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## nade (28 Mai 2007)

Also QM ein Mastwurf ist weniger arbeit un bestet aus Schlaufen^^.  UN der Mom Schritt U Halten R (Andere Shritte)  Also gemeint jeder Schritt der nicht Aktiv ist wird Rückgesetzt gehalten, und im Setzen  U vorhergegangener Schritt O Halten S Aktueller Schritt  Vorraussetzung Rücksetzdominierend und der Taster zum zurücksetzen auf negative Flanke abgefragt? Habs nicht ausprobiert und man beachte die Uhrzeit, also nur eine Idee, ob sie funktioniert steht wo anderst.


----------



## Question_mark (28 Mai 2007)

*Wechsel mal die Grassorte ...*

Hallo,



			
				nade schrieb:
			
		

> Also QM ein Mastwurf ist weniger arbeit un bestet aus Schlaufen^^. UN der Mom Schritt U Halten R (Andere Shritte) Also gemeint jeder Schritt der nicht Aktiv ist wird Rückgesetzt gehalten, und im Setzen U vorhergegangener Schritt O Halten S Aktueller Schritt Vorraussetzung Rücksetzdominierend und der Taster zum zurücksetzen auf negative Flanke abgefragt? Habs nicht ausprobiert und man beachte die Uhrzeit, also nur eine Idee, ob sie funktioniert steht wo anderst.



Ich hoffe, dass bei Dir trotz diesem Post im gesundheitlichen Bereich alles in Ordnung ist ???
Vielleicht probierst Du mal eine andere Grassorte, reiner Afghane (also wirklich tiefschwarz), hat schon ganz schöne Nebenwirkungen ....

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## nade (28 Mai 2007)

ARGHHH schon wieder die Absatzformatierung bzw alle 





> ´s und so ausgefallen..  Das nun schon das weiß net wievielte, wo sich einfach Schriftart und co nimmer editieren lassen, bzw wohl nur noch mit direkteingabe. Das Gras ist wohl eindeutig zu nass zum Rauchen.


----------



## Question_mark (29 Mai 2007)

*Wenn der gras-mann zweimal klingelt ...*

Hallo,



			
				nade schrieb:
			
		

> die Absatzformatierung bzw alle und so ausgefallen..



Ja, bei mir sind die Formatierungen auch ausgefallen, vielleicht hat unser Markus wieder einen Spieltrieb, ich weiss es nicht ...
Ich mache die Formatierungen, Quotes, Links etc. im Moment auch von Hand, aber für mich kein Problem ...



			
				nade schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gras ist wohl eindeutig zu nass zum Rauchen


Muss ich mal morgen meinen Gärtner fragen ...

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Antonio (29 Mai 2007)

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Nächste mal denke ich daran für die anderen erst zu kauen bevor die runterschlucken... oder? das war ne Anregung und keine komplettlösung!


----------



## Question_mark (29 Mai 2007)

*Noch lange keine Komplettlösung*

Hallo,



			
				Antonio schrieb:
			
		

> Das Nächste mal denke ich daran für die anderen erst zu kauen bevor die runterschlucken... oder? das war ne Anregung und keine komplettlösung!



Und mein Beitrag war eine Anregung an den Threadersteller, der wird sich sonst einen Wolf suchen wenn das nicht funktioniert ...   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Shanté (29 Mai 2007)

Also, die Schrittkette habe ich jetzt mal gemacht und ausgetestet. Bis jetzt funktioniert sie. ABER, der Eingang e0.0, sprich #EIN, darf nur tastend betätigt werden, sonst spielt die ganze Reihefolge verrückt ^^


----------



## Ralle (29 Mai 2007)

M0.0 darf nur gesetzt werden, wenn L1-L12 auf False sind.

Wie soll bei dieser Schrittkette denn der Momentanstop aussehen?


----------



## Shanté (29 Mai 2007)

DAs hab ich mich auch schon gefragt ^^ Mein Problem ist ja eigentlich nur noch, wie ich mit einem Taster (Aktivierung des MOmentanstopps) und einem anderen Taster (Reset von MOmentanstopp) das umsetzen soll!


----------



## nade (29 Mai 2007)

Zu deinem Prob mit dem nur Tastend betätigt, mal mit einer positiven oder negativen Flankenauswertung probiert?
Wenn 2 Taster, dann ein Netzwerk mit Selbsthaltung oder halt SR Baustein.


----------



## Shanté (29 Mai 2007)

Zuerst wollte ich in jedem Netzwerk, sprich bei jeder Lampe, eine ODEr Funktion einbauen mit einem SR Glied, das aktiviert wird von M_stopp und geresetet von M_res. Aber dann ist mir aufgefallen, wenn ich M_stopp drücke, dann würden mri alle Lampen leuchten. So denk ich das jedenfalls!


----------



## Ralle (29 Mai 2007)

Das ist schon mal ne Idee. Das SR-Glied nur setzen, wenn die jeweilige Lampe True ist!


----------



## Shanté (29 Mai 2007)

Wie mach ich das denn? DAs mit dem 'True'? mit einer Positiv Flanke?


----------



## Ralle (29 Mai 2007)

Natürlich für jede Lampe ein eigenes SR-Glied!
Den jeweils nächsten Schritt, mit diesem SR-Glied absperren, so daß die Kette "stehenbleibt"


----------



## Shanté (29 Mai 2007)

Aber der Taster müsste ja der selbe bleiben und dann setze ich ja trotzdem alle SR Glieder! Was ja dazu führt, dass mir alle Lampen leuchten! Oder versteh ich was falsch? ^^


----------



## Ralle (29 Mai 2007)

U "Momentanstop_aktiv"
U "L1"
S "STOP_L1" //Merker
UN "Momentanstop_aktiv"
R "STOP_L1"

Das für jede Lampe.
"STOP_L1" schaltet parallel die Lampe L1.
"STOP_L1" muß verhindern, daß der Merker für L2 gesetzt wird, also als UN "STOP_L1" mit an den Merker für L2.

"Momentanstop_aktiv" setzt du mit der Taste "Momentanstop Ein"
und mit "Momentanstop Aus" zurücksetzen.


----------



## Shanté (29 Mai 2007)

Aso, meinst du das ^^ 

Ich werds probieren, klingt aber so, als würds funzen XD Danke ^^


----------



## Kai (30 Mai 2007)

Shanté schrieb:


> vom Geschäft aus soll ich 12 Lampen in Kästen je einzeln einbauen. Diese sollen über eine SPS so angesteuert werden, dass bei Betätigen eines Start Tasters die Lampen einzeln aufleuchten und zwar eines nach dem andern in einer gewissen Zeit. Diese müssen unterschiedlich sein. Zusätzlich soll es möglich sein mit einem 'Momentanstopp' Taster die Lampe die gerade leuchtet durch den Taster so zu aktiveren, dass sie immer leuchtet und nicht nach einer gewissen Zeit zur nächsten springt.


 
Soll die Lichterkette nach Betätigung des Ein-Tasters eigentlich nur einmal durchlaufen und erst nach erneuter Betätigung des Ein-Tasters wieder neu starten? Muss also vor jedem Durchlauf der Lichterkette der Ein-Taster betätigt werden? 

Oder läuft die Lichterkette nach Betätigung des Ein-Tasters automatisch immer wieder durch, bis sie mit dem Aus-Taster ausgeschaltet wird? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## nade (30 Mai 2007)

Wenn ich deinen FC richtig gesehen habe wird die 1* durchlaufen und auf Neustart warten. 
Einmal noch L12 auf L1 "rückgeführt" und die Schleife oder auch Schlaufe  sollte dann Funktionieren.
Quasi für jede Lampe alle Netwerke gleich aufgebaut, außer bei einem noch den Ein-Befehl "verodert" draufschalten.
*edit*


> Herbstmesse


Also wenn das ein quasi Reaktionstest werden soll mit nur einem Durchlauf ist die  Kette gut. aber mit nur 100ms pro Lampe .


----------



## Kai (30 Mai 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Wenn ich deinen FC richtig gesehen habe wird die 1* durchlaufen und auf Neustart warten.
> Einmal noch L12 auf L1 "rückgeführt" und die Schleife oder auch Schlaufe  sollte dann Funktionieren.


 
Es gibt aber folgendes Problem:

Wenn man mehrmals den Taster Ein betätigt, wird auch mehrmals die Schrittkette gestartet, egal ob sie vorher beendet wurde oder auch nicht.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Gecco (30 Mai 2007)

Servus....

Wenn ich die Aufgabe richtig verstanden habe , soll eine Lichterkette mit momentanstop realisiert werden ? und soll aus 12 Lampen bestehen die nacheinander leuchten sollen ? 

Wenn dem so ist , ist das doch garnicht so schwierig.

Du fängst mit einem Initialschritt an  und gehst dann zu  M0.0

Als Transition zum nächsten Schritt (S1) kannst du ein "Einschaltermerker" (M50.0) nehmen , der aus einem SR Glied besteht ( das mit z.b E0.0 gesetzt und E0.1 resetet wird) ...als nächste Transition nimmst du dein Öffner für den Stopp der Schrittkette.Den "Stopper" baust du in jede Transition vor jedem Schritt ein , denn wenn die Bed. für den nächsten Schritt nicht erfüllt ist , bleibt der Ablauf bei diesem Schritt stehen.
Schritt 1 setzt ( nichtspeichernd "N" ) L1 und eine Einschaltverzögerung T1 z.B 3s 
Die Transition für Schritt 2 sind dann also 
T1 und dein Stopper.
Schritt 2 setzt dann ( N ) L2 und wieder eine Einschaltverzögerung T2.
Transition für Schritt 3 sind dann T2 und dein Stopper.
Wenn nun vor irgendeinem Schritt dein " Stopp" nicht aktiv ist , bleibt dein Ablauf dort stehen. 
Dat machste dann für alle 12 Lampen ... 
Dein letzter Timer setzt wieder dein M0.0  und somit haste ein Loop., den du entweder durch das Negieren deins Einschaltmerkers beendest und mit deinem "Stopp" stoppen kannst .

sollte so klappen .. evtl hat sich das ja auch schon erledigt und mein Post war um sonst.

Mfg


----------



## Question_mark (2 Juni 2007)

*Schrittkette, ich lach mich weg ...*

Hallo,

über diese eigentlich kindische Aufgabe ist ja nun allerhand Blödsinn geschrieben worden, der Brüller ist die Schrittkette .....  

Eigentlich hat Antonio das ganze schon richtig angefangen, mal von ein paar kleinen Aussetzer in Bezug auf Initialisierung u.s.w. abgesehen. 
Irgendwie gehen mir meine noch recht spärlich vorhandenen Haupthaare hoch bei dem Scheiss, der hier bisher über die Realisierung als Schrittkette hier verbreitet wird....
Schieberegister wie von Antonio vorgeschlagen und noch ein paar Zeilen für Initialisierung etc. angehängt, braucht man ca. 20 Zeilen, um das kurz und trocken zu programmieren ...

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (2 Juni 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> über diese eigentlich kindische Aufgabe ist ja nun allerhand Blödsinn geschrieben worden, der Brüller ist die Schrittkette .....
> 
> ...



qm, hast du evtl. schlecht geschlafen, oder miesen bzw, keinen Sex gehabt? Wenn die das so prima kannst, dann hilf Shanté mal ebend , den Rest kannst du dir gerne sparen ! Es gibt immer viele Wege, das weißt du doch wohl!


----------



## Kai (2 Juni 2007)

Also ich finde die Lösung mit einer Schrittkette gar nicht so schlecht. Die Lösung von QM mag zwar kürzer sein, an der Lösung mit einer Schrittkette ist aber grundsätzlich nichts auszusetzen.  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Question_mark (2 Juni 2007)

*Hausaufgaben*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die das so prima kannst, dann hilf Shanté mal ebend



Komplette Hausaufgabenlösungen mach ich grundsätzlich nicht.



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> den Rest kannst du dir gerne sparen !



Nein, das ist meine Meinung. Also schreibe ich das auch. Auch wenn es Dir vielleicht nicht passt.



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt immer viele Wege, das weißt du doch wohl!



Natürlich gibt es viele Wege, und einige führen dahin :

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=13791

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Shanté (2 Juni 2007)

Grundsätzlich sollte es mal ja so laufen, dass es verschiedene Reihenfolgen gibt, wie die Aufleuchten und wieder abstellen. Bis jetzt habe ich ja nur Lampe 1 bis 12 eifnach aufleuchten lassen. Schlussendlich sollte es dann eine Schlaufe geben, die immer abläuft, es sei denn, man drückt den Stop Taster. Oder wenn jemand den Momentanstopp aktiviert...

ABer das mit dem Momentanstopp hat sich jetzt geändert. Für jede Lampe ist ein Taster zuständig. Der Sinn ist, diesen TAster zu erwischen in der Zeit in der die richtige Lampe leuchtet. Ist dies erfüllt, sollen alle 12 Lampen für ne gewisse Zeit blinken und dann wieder normal in der Schrittkette weiterlaufen. Ist der Taster ausserhalb der Zeit betätigt worden sollte eine rote Lampe blinken, die aber auf dem Bedienpult ist!

Die Änderungen habe ich auch eben erst bekommen. 

@Kai: Ich dank dir für deinen Lösungsvorschlag. Du hast sogar OB100 reingebracht und dank dir hab ich das jetzt begriffen wie man das macht. Das müsste ich nämlich noch für ne andere Steuerung machen, hatte aber keine Ahnung wie ich das genau mache ^^


----------



## Ralle (2 Juni 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Komplette Hausaufgabenlösungen mach ich grundsätzlich nicht.



Bis auf Kai , hat das niemand in diesem Thread getan, wieso so eine dämliche Bemerkung, von dir?



Question_mark schrieb:


> Nein, das ist meine Meinung. Also schreibe ich das auch. Auch wenn es Dir vielleicht nicht passt.



Ich fand die Art und Weise deiner Anmerkungen nicht so toll, deine Meinung kannst du selbstverständlich vertreten.



> Natürlich gibt es viele Wege, und einige führen dahin :
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=13791


Diese Anmerkung sehe ich als reine Polemik, denn sowas haben alle Beiteiligten ja wohl kaum angeregt!


----------



## Question_mark (2 Juni 2007)

*Dämlich und polemisch, soso ...*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> wieso so eine dämliche Bemerkung, von dir?



Deine persönliche Meinung kannst Du gerne ausdrücken, aber bitte akzeptiere auch, dass ich eine eigene Meinung habe.



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Anmerkung sehe ich als reine Polemik, denn sowas haben alle Beiteiligten ja wohl kaum angeregt!



Auch wieder Deine eigene Meinung, darfst Du auch gerne kundtun...
Meinst Du jetzt, das der Beitrag von Markus auch polemisch war ???

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (2 Juni 2007)

*Ziemlich flach, der Mod*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> qm, hast du evtl. schlecht geschlafen, oder miesen bzw, keinen Sex gehabt?



Wenn Du mal ein gutes Beispiel für Polemik haben möchtest, lies Deine eigenen Worte doch noch einmal durch, so ca. 10 x....
Vielleicht fällt dann der Groschen bei Dir.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (3 Juni 2007)

@qm

Kennst du den Unterschied zwischen Polemik und Ironie?

Aber immerhin hab ich ja wohl ins Schwarze getroffen !


----------



## TommyG (3 Juni 2007)

Liebe Freaks,

ihr habt eure Posts im kilo- Bereich, bitte zankt euch doch net so. 

ok, beide habt ihr recht, aber das, was net leuchtet ( um mal ein kleiner leises BTT einzuwerfen ) macht doch bitte beim nem leckeren kühlen Blonden klar. 

Ist imho, die bessere Lösung..

Gruß, der nicht- mod, 

@ shante:
müsste im Prinzip so laufen, das du bei jeder Lampe nen Timer startest. Monoflop, SV, wenn mich net alles täuscht, und wenn der Taster und der Ausgang zusammen kommen, dann hat der den STOPP gefangen. 

Wenn der Timer dann noch in Mulitinstanz läuft, braucht du auch keine 12, oder wieviele Lampen verwendet werden. Aber das gibt nen wildes Gestrippe... vlt kann man jede 3./ 4. Lampe zusammenfasse, und dann Plausibilätsbetrachtung...

Greetz


----------



## Ralle (3 Juni 2007)

@TommyG

Jo, hast wohl recht! 

Leider, kleiner Nachtrag: wird mir nun doch zu dumm das Ganze !

Aber so ist das nun mal, das wird auch nie aussterben.


----------



## Kai (3 Juni 2007)

Shanté schrieb:


> Ist der Taster ausserhalb der Zeit betätigt worden sollte eine rote Lampe blinken, die aber auf dem Bedienpult ist!


 
Geht das Blinken der roten Lampe nach einiger Zeit wieder von selber aus, oder muss das Blinken mit einem Taster quittiert werden?  

Und was passiert mit der Schrittkette während des Blinkens der roten Lampe? Wird die Schrittkette während des Blinkens angehalten und läuft, nachdem das Blinken aufgehört hat, wieder von selber weiter? Oder wird die Schrittkette nicht angehalten und läuft trotz des Blinkens der roten Lampe weiter?  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Question_mark (4 Juni 2007)

*Schlecht für die Azubis : Komplettlösung*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst du den Unterschied zwischen Polemik und Ironie?



Ja, den kenne ich durchaus. Das Tor zur hohen Kunst der Ironie wird Dir jedoch für immer und ewig verschlosssen bleiben. Bleiben dann eben nur dämliche, persönliche Beleidigungen über, direkt neben den Grenzen der Ironie sind die Fettnäpfchen nämlich großzügig verteilt. 



			
				TommyG schrieb:
			
		

> um mal ein kleiner leises BTT einzuwerfen



Jo, aber ein Mod sollte schon ... schon gut, ich höre jetzt auf, ich will nicht von Erfahrung geschlagen werden.

Was zeigt uns das ganze eigentlich : Niemals Komplettlösungen für Hausaufgaben hier einstellen. Ziel der Aufgaben und der Ausbildung für die Azubis ist u.A. die Fähigkeit zur selbstständigen Erarbeitung der Lösung eines Problems zu fördern. Wer hier aus Geltungsbedürfnis dann noch die Möglichkeit offenbart, mit dem blauen Taster die 12 Glühlampen dazu bringen will, das "La Paloma" im Canon mehrstimmig zu pfeifen, gggrrrrr...
Das ist es eigentlich, warum ich diese Azubi Fragen von Grund auf hasse...
Zu blöd, eigene Kreativität und Initiative zu entwicklen, die anderen werden es schon richten, man muss nur einen Trottel finden, der einem die Hausaufgaben macht.
Da wird mein Hals schon mal ziemlich dick...
Es ist natürlich klar, dass man als Azubi oder sogar als Fortgeschrittener schon mal einen kleinen Anstoss in die richtige Richtung braucht. Dieser Anstoss soll aber wirklich nur der Ansatz für eine selbst erarbeitete Lösung sein. Die Klugscheisser, die aus Geltungsbedürfnis die Wirkung der dritten Flanke beim Druck auf den grünen Taster im Detail ausprogrammieren, kotzen mich manchmal richtig an. Dem Azubi ist damit wirklich nicht geholfen, er wird in Zukunft unfähig sein, Probleme selbstständig zu lösen. Oder auch durch eigene Fehler Erfahrungen zu sammeln ...
Und eigentlich ist das in meinen Augen das Ziel der Ausbildung, wer diesen Abschnitt nicht übersteht, wird immer nur anderen über die Schulter beim Programmieren zuschauen dürfen.

Das war jetzt keine Ironie, sondern einfach Erfahrung und ein paar direkte (die Freiheit nehme ich mir heraus) Anmerkungen zum Thema Ausbildung und wie man den Azubis helfen kann / sollte. 

Gruss

Question_Mark

@shante : Nimm das bitte nicht persönlich, aber manchmal muss man ein paar klare Worte sprechen..


----------



## Kai (4 Juni 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Ja, den kenne ich durchaus. Das Tor zur hohen Kunst der Ironie wird Dir jedoch für immer und ewig verschlosssen bleiben. Bleiben dann eben nur dämliche, persönliche Beleidigungen über, direkt neben den Grenzen der Ironie sind die Fettnäpfchen nämlich großzügig verteilt.


 
Das ausgerechnet Du dich über Ralle und seine Ausdrucksweise hier im Forum beschwerst, finde ich schon reichlich merkwürdig.  

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=84380&postcount=22

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=84387&postcount=24

Gruß Kai


----------



## Question_mark (4 Juni 2007)

*Nee was für ein Ärger*

Hallo,



			
				Kai schrieb:
			
		

> Das ausgerechnet Du dich über Ralle und seine Ausdrucksweise hier im Forum beschwerst, finde ich schon reichlich merkwürdig.



Ach, das Rumpoltern hilft manchmal. Wenn man schlecht geschlafen hat, sich über die Teleplemplem geärgert hat, die rote Fahne am Mast hängt u.s.w.
So bin ich nunmal ...    

Gruss

Question_mark


----------

